# Speaking of shaving with straight razors...



## heirkb (Jun 20, 2011)

...have you guys seen the newest Carter shaving video? Spoon shaving: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4oHzFNclzQ&feature=channel_video_title

Murray's face must have some of the toughest, least innervated skin in the world.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2011)

I could be wrong but doesn't it look like the spoon gave a better shave than the razor? :happy2:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey, that's not corn flakes!

He's eating the cereal that cuts the roof of your mouth up! It's official...MC cannot be cut. hmy:


----------



## mainaman (Jun 20, 2011)

he is spooning that beard as if it is corn flakes


----------



## l r harner (Jun 20, 2011)

why a spoon cousin ?  

it will hurt more you twit 
[video=youtube;RSUGp9Yz1sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSUGp9Yz1sk[/video]


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing.


----------

